# Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!



## martin17 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo erstmal..das forum scheint ja jetzt wieder zu existieren passend zum schönen Sommer...ich wollte euch mal von meinen ersten erfahrungen mit der stippe berichten und dazu einige fragen stellen..also ich angle schon etwas länger doch hatte noch nie mit einer stippe hantiert...da ich sehr experimentierfreudig bin und neue sachen ausprobieren will besorgte ich mir also eine stippe(6m) für nicht allzu viel geld...war denn genau am herrentag mit 2 kollegen an einem schönen see und probierte das gute stück aus...mir war es schon etwas merkwürdig die pose so nah am ufer zu sehen..doch prompt ging die gute pose unter und es hing ein kleiner barsch dran...darauf folgten rotaugen doch alles köderfische...kleine tiere....bis dann nach einer längeren pause etwas größeres biss..doch leider verloren wir den fisch dann kurz vorm ufer...im laufe des tages biss denn noch etwas großes dadrauf nur leider hatte der fisch kein auslauf und rss haken samt vorfach ab1!!! nun zu meiner frage kann man mit der stippe relativ große fische fangen???? Ich hab mich dazu auch schon etwas belesen..und von einem gummi gehört...doch kann mir nicht vorstellen das das funktioniert..naja gummis hab ich hier oder brauche ich einen bestimmten?? Da ich gleich(4uhr) losfahren werde und die stippe auch dabei haben werde würde ich mich um rasche antworten freuen...vielleicht ein paar gute stippTips1!!

Mfg
Martin


----------



## paddyli (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

naja so einfach is das nich mit dem gummi..du kannst nich einfahc ein haushaltsgummi irgendwie da dranknallen^^..das funzt net..
ich glaub da wird so ein bestimmter gummizug in deine stippe eingearbeitet...so genau weiss ich das aber net
ich glaub der gummizug wird in den oberen teil der stippe reingezogen,dann irgendwie im inneren der stippe festgemacht,dann zeigt oben an der spitze der stippe das ende des gummis raus..müsste sowas wie ein einhänger sein,in den du dann einfahc deine schnur einhängst
tja un wenn de ein größeren,relativ kampfstarken fisch an der angel hast wird der gummizug belastet,also ausgedehnt,das dient als *bremse* ^^ beim stippen
bei mir im angelladen,und ich denke mal in allen ordentlichen fachgeschäft, wird dir das angefertigt..wieviel es kostet weiss ich nich,erkundige dich einfahc bei dem händler deines vertrauens^^

MfG Paddy


----------



## Hai2 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

Hey,

ich bin auch nicht der Stippprofie, vielleicht kann ich dir trotzdem ein bisschen helfen. Das Gummi von dem du redest ist ein Gummizug (also im Prinzip nur ein sehr belastbares Gummiband). Dieser Gummizug wird in der Rute (im letzten Drittel) befestigt, so dass er nicht durchhängt aber auch nicht auf starker Spannung steht. Um jenen einzubauen brauchst du aber ein bisschen Zeit und Informationen von Leuten, die sich wirklich auskennen. Ich weiß nämlich nicht genau, wie man ihn in der Stippe und beim Austreten aus der Stippe am besten befestigt.
Der Gummizug wird dann ganz normal wie die Spitze der Stippe mit Schnur und Vorfach verbunden und puffert bei größeren Fischen fluchten und Schläge ab. Der Gummizug muss logischerweise passend zu Stippe und Vorfach gewählt werden. 

Gruß und Petri


----------



## dib (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

vergiss das mit gummizug . du sagtest du nimmst eine 6 meter rute ,nimm eine 6 meter rute mit rolle .und nehm einen rutenständer den man zum stellfischen nimmt . damit bekommst du auf jeden fall auch große raus .


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

das ist alles ne Frage des Gummis 

auch mit Gummi kannst du dicke fangen....:q




dib schrieb:


> vergiss das mit gummizug . du sagtest du nimmst eine 6 meter rute ,nimm eine 6 meter rute mit rolle .und nehm einen rutenständer den man zum stellfischen nimmt . damit bekommst du auf jeden fall auch große raus .


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

Wenn du unbedingt en Gummizug rein haben willst dann geh in den Angelladen und frag den.

Der wird dir in ne 6 meter Stippe kein Gummizug rein machen!

Das mit dem Gummi lohnt sich so ab 9-10m.

Der typ im Angelladen wird das kostenlos machen,aber du musst die Materialkosten übernehmen.

Desweiteren muss es eine Steckrute sein!!!

Zum Einbau:
Die spitze wird ein ein kleines Stück gekappt(bis das Gummi da dürch passt aber ein bischen spielraum hat) und es wird ein Gummizug eingefädelt der dann im unteren Drittel wie schon oben gesagt irgentwie da mit einem Adapter oder so eingehängt.


----------



## Brassenfan (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

du musst aber an die gekürzte spitze eine teflonhüle stecken.
sonst schuppert sich das gummi an den kanten der gekürzten spitze durch


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

So kurze Stippen sind wirklich nur für den Fang von Köfis geeignet, steigt was größeres ein kannst du den Fisch nur mit viel Glück landen.

Auf so kurzer Entfernung und bei Großfischgefahr ist eine Rute mit Rolle daher besser.

Kapitale Fische werden i.d.R. nur mit Stippe und Gummizug gelandet. Die Gummis gibt es in verschiedenen Stärken, selbst Karpfen (wenn auch keine Kapitalen) können so zielsicher gelandet werden. Ich besitze selber eine Karpfenstippe, klappt ganz hervorragend.


----------



## paddyli (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

ich war letztes jahr mit meinem kumepl im urlaub an sonem kleinen teich irgendwo im norden deutschlands..dort hat mein kumpel mit ner 5meter stippe 5karpfen bis 68 zentimeter gefangen..lediglich einer is abgerissen,hätte ich es damals nicht selber gesehen,hätte ich es auch nicht geglaubt^^
aber nicht das ihr denkt das wir gezielt mit ner 5meter stippe auf karpfen geangelt haben(wir wollten bloß bissl spaßangeln auf weißfisch)..wäre schon fahrlässig gewesen,ich meine die gefahr das die schnur reisst,und der karpfen mit haken un shcnur im maul weiter durchs leben schwimmen muss is schon ziemlich hoch,will bloß sagen das es geht^^


----------



## Brassenfan (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

warum soll es auch nicht gehen ! habe mit einer 6m stipprute auch schon kapitale brassen gafangen !


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

Hi

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sL10bAWhqlU&feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=63bU-Tkizno

In südlichen Ländern ist das Normalität mit Poles auf Carp's zu fischen!


----------



## Tricast (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

Eine Stippe in 6 m ist bestimmt eine Telestippe und die wird normalerweise nicht mit einem Gummizug gefischt. Bei diesen Ruten, die es bis 11 m gibt, ist die Schnur genausolang wie die Rute. Man spricht auch von angeln mit langer Schnur. Kopfruten, also Stippen die zusammengesteckt werden, und ab 9 m angeboten werden werden in der Regel mit einem Gummizug geangelt. Die Schnur ist allerdings viel kürzer als die Rute lang ist. Normalerweise ca. einen Meter länger als das Wasser tief ist wo geangelt wird. Damit ein Fisch gelandet werden kann muß die Rute dann abgesteckt werden und man drillt nur mit den obersten Teilen den Fisch aus. 
Aber mit einer Telestippe lassen sich auch größere Fische fangen; die Rute muß stark genug sein und die Schnur und das Vorfach ebenfalls. Mit den Kopfruten und einem Gummizug lassen sich mühelos Karpfen bis 10kg landen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## martin17 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten...also ich war ja nun gestern angeln....zum zweiten mal mit meiner stippe...wir kamen also um 8 am see an...da karpfenangler jede stelle mit ihrem zelt eingenommen hatten
...musssten wir diesen einmal umqueren und kamen somit eine stunde später als geplant an...naja egal schnell alles aufgebaut und reingetan ging auch die pose der stippe unter...ich zog etwas an und der haken saß...aber was da saß|bigeyes...ich zog langsam an um den drill nicht wieder zu versauen mit der stippe...doch aufeinmal flitzte der fisch davon und riss alles ab...aber wirklich alles...sogar die öse vorne an der stippe riss ab...******** dachte ich mir..wie kann sowas passieren?? Jetzt schwimmt der arme fisch mit der ganzen montage da rum und quält sich...naja wir konnten dann den tag viele kleine fangen(rotaugen) und einen guten Barsch....das war die ausbeute von 14 stunden..ich weiß nicht jeder angeltag verläuft bei mir so...irgentetwas mache ich falsch...naja vielleicht verlier ich deshalb nicht die freude m angeln!!|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenfan (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

vilt. war die öse oben an der spitz nicht richtig befestigt #c


----------



## sascha22 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

meine stippe ist 12,50 m

 mmuss da aba noch einen gummizug reinbauen lassen   letztes jahr habe ich mal mit der stippe 89 fische gefangen


----------



## Tricast (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

Hallo Sascha  22, dann hast Du sicherlich eine Kopfrute und keine Telestippe. Du wirst auch sicherlich nicht mit 12 meter Schnur fischen, sondern verkürzt.
Ich kann allen nur empfehlen, für die es möglich ist, am ersten Sonntag im März in Bremen die Stippermesse zu besuchen. Dort gibt es genügend Leute die euch das genau erklären. Alles was mit Pose und Futterkorb zu tun hat wird dort erklärt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Pappa70 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

Hallo 
also wir angeln in unserer familie eigentlich immer mit Stippe
und ich muss sagen egal welche länge oder ob mit oder ohne Gummi ,wenn man ein bißchen übt kann man mit stippen alles fangen.
z.b. hat meine schwiegermutter auf Himmelfahrt mit einer 4m ,16er hauptschnur , rotwurm einen Zander von 92 cm gefangen (natürlich wieder entlassen) 
wir fangen aber sonst regelmäßig Brassen bis 65 und Plötzen bis 30cm#c


----------



## sascha22 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

ich angel verkürtzt  mit der stippe weil die Aa unter schiedlich  breit ist mal 12 m mal 9 m mal 8 m


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

Guckt mal hier!

http://www.angeltreff.org/friedfischtechniken/kopfrute/kopfrute.html


----------



## snorreausflake (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*



martin17 schrieb:


> Eaber was da saß|bigeyes...ich zog langsam an um den drill nicht wieder zu versauen mit der stippe...doch aufeinmal flitzte der fisch davon und riss alles ab...aber wirklich alles...sogar die öse vorne an der stippe riss ab...******** dachte ich mir..wie kann sowas passieren?? /quote]
> Was hast du denn für ne Hauptschnur bzw. Vorfach benutzt??
> Für mich hört sich das so an als ob du mit recht dicken Schnurdurchmessern geangelt hast.


----------



## martin17 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> martin17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eaber was da saß|bigeyes...ich zog langsam an um den drill nicht wieder zu versauen mit der stippe...doch aufeinmal flitzte der fisch davon und riss alles ab...aber wirklich alles...sogar die öse vorne an der stippe riss ab...******** dachte ich mir..wie kann sowas passieren?? /quote]
> ...


----------



## Brassenfan (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

was war das den für eine rute


----------



## gifhorner anglerk (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

Also ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel los und da haben wir beim Stippen Karpfen bis 6 Pfund auf 6 Meter Stippen rausgekriegt, man muss nur vorsichtig drillen, und wenn ein großer beißt muss man notfalls ein stück mitgehen, wenn das vom Platz aus funktioniert, sonst einfach nur vorsichtig drillen und den Fisch versuchen am Ufer zu halten, dann machen die ein paar Kreise am Ufer und dann kriegt man die eigentlich auch raus.


----------



## snorreausflake (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*



martin17 schrieb:


> snorreausflake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja ich hatte sehr dicke schnur drauf...um den abriss zu vermeiden....naja und die schwächste stelle war dann wohl die öse vorne an der spitze...sehr ärgerlich!!  Sollte ich in meine nächste Stippe mehr geld investieren=?
> ...


----------



## tenchhunter (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

soviel zum Thema "mit der Stippe fängt man nur Kleine":q

http://fischereiverein-neumarkt.de/Schone_Fange/Fang1/Fang2/Fang45/Fang_46/fang_51.html:q:vik::q


----------



## Brassenfan (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

#hnich schlecht nich schlecht ! aber warum bindet man an eine stippe eine 30ger mono ? 
habe auch schon des öfteren mit der stippe ohne gummi schöne brassen von gut 50cm und 3-4 pund gefangen, ist alles eine sache des gefühls und ist auch garkein problem


----------



## petrikasus (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> soviel zum Thema "mit der Stippe fängt man nur Kleine":q
> 
> http://fischereiverein-neumarkt.de/Schone_Fange/Fang1/Fang2/Fang45/Fang_46/fang_51.html:q:vik::q


 
Alter Schwede - der Kollege hat wahrscheinlich immer noch Schnappatmung :m.


----------



## martin17 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

ihr erzählt immer von so tollen fischen..ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen...zum angeln gehört glück..doch bei mir beißt nie was...ich war unzählige male angeln und unzählige male kam ich leer nach hause..immer nur rotaugen gefangen...ich würde mich schon über schöne brassen freuen..hauptsache mal etwas größeres...es wird mit der zeit echt deprimierent aber nicht so das ich die lust am angeln verlieren...ich könnte jeden tag gehen!!!:c|supergri


----------



## martin17 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

so gestern war ich mal wieder am wasser und ratet mal was ich im gpäck hatte...natürlich die stippe!! ich muss feststellen das sich die großen fische im uferbereich aufhalten...ich dachte immer= kleine vorne, große hinten!!!
Naja wohl falsch gedacht aufjedenfall war das wetter gestern sehr schwül und nicht grad angenehm..ich hatte eine brasse dranbei der sich dann am ufer der haken löste und sie aus meiner hand entglitschte...man hab ich da gestampft....dann hatte ich noch etwas großes dran sah aus wie ein karpfen ich konnte ihn nicht richtig sehn...der aufjedenfall so stark davon schwam und mein vorfach durchriss..ich saß weinend auf meinem angelhocker und starrte auf meine posen in der hoffnung das noch etwas schönes/langes/prächtiges/GRO?ES meinen lecker schmeckenden maiskorn nimmt...doch stunden vergingen und es wurde langsam dunkel...depriemiert packte ich meine sachen ein..da sah ich das die pose weg war...undich nahm meine stippe in die hand und setzte einen vorsichtigen anhieb...ich merkte das es etwas großes ist(für meine verhältnisse) und zog ihn ganz langsam aus dem wasser...er machte keine faxen sowie seine anderen gemeinen mitbewohner dort unter der wasseroberfläche...und tadamm da war mein schöner fisch...mit einem lächeln auf den lippen zog ich von dannen!!!

und hier noch ein paar fotos!!


----------



## martin17 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stippe!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=82279&d=1211637767


----------

